# Gorgeous green metalwing



## orionmystery (Jul 28, 2011)

Male green metalwing, _Neurobasis chinensis_. They never let me get close enough but I got lucky that day! Not the best of light but beggar can't be chooser.

















A gif animation i did some time ago:






How to create gif from stills:
How to create animation from still images? | Up Close with Nature


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Jul 29, 2011)

wow, that is an amazing insect.  i wish we had those around where i live!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 29, 2011)

That is one of the coolest damselflies Ive ever seen!  Nice find.


----------



## Omofo (Jul 29, 2011)

Bravo!!!


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 29, 2011)

That one is too cool, nice colors and texture. 
-
Cool to see , thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well done! The first photo is my favorite for sure.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for looking and commenting, pathoulihan1, joealcantar, Omofo, AI, iamsneaky.


----------



## 16takes (Aug 5, 2011)

fabulous!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 10, 2011)

16takes said:


> fabulous!



Thanks, 16takes.


----------

